# Upcoming book: "On Guard for Thee: Canadian Peacekeeping Missions"



## mattbin (14 Sep 2007)

I posted earlier this year about a project to collect stories and anecdotes from soldiers who served overseas for Canada in recent years. In the course of the project, I interviewed many Canadian veterans who served in every major Canadian NATO and UN mission from 1990 to the present day. I'm very pleased to say that the project was finished successfully and the manuscript is complete.

The book, *On Guard for Thee: Canadian Peacekeeping Missions*, will be published in early November by Bookland Press of Toronto. The publisher has committed to donating a portion of the proceeds to veterans' charities and non-profit organizations, which I'm sure all members here will support.

I've received great coverage from the media -- including an interview on CTV News for Peacekeepers' Day -- and I've received very encouraging support from veterans and their families. 

The book website is www.onguardforthee.net. I'll be posting here again when the launch events are set up -- I'd love to have members from army.ca as my guests at any event for the book. Your comments are welcome of course.


Thanks,
Matt

_
Matthew Bin
On Guard for Thee: Canadian Peacekeeping Missions
www.onguardforthee.net_


----------

